# Industry News: The L-Mount Alliance: a strategic cooperation between Leica Camera, Panasonic and Sigma



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

> *Cologne, 25 September 2018*. At the company’s press conference prior to the opening of photokina 2018, Leica Camera AG, Panasonic and Sigma announced a strategic partnership. The ‘L-Mount Alliance’ is a previously unparalleled form of collaboration that will particularly benefit the customers of all three partners. The collaboration enables Panasonic and Sigma to make use of the L-Mount standard developed by Leica for their own developments and to offer both cameras and lenses utilising this lens mount. As a joint effort of all three partners, this alliance will increase the importance of the L-Mount technology to the world of photography even further.
> 
> Due to their numerous interchangeable components, system cameras are extremely versatile and can be individually configured for a wide range of photographic needs. Here, the bayonet is the most important interface, because the lens makes a decisive contribution to imaging performance and, in turn, to the quality of the final...



Continue reading...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 25, 2018)

Sigma has announced that they intend to make an EF to L mount adapter.


----------



## antonioleandro (Sep 25, 2018)

Unfortunately, the new Canon R mount has a 20mm flange distance, so we will never be able to use a L to R adapter (or an adapter to use Nikon mirrorless-mount lenses on our Canon R cameras). Canon EF used to be the best mount for adapters, but it seems that Canon R won't be as good as Nikon on this area.


----------



## PerKr (Sep 26, 2018)

antonioleandro said:


> Unfortunately, the new Canon R mount has a 20mm flange distance, so we will never be able to use a L to R adapter (or an adapter to use Nikon mirrorless-mount lenses on our Canon R cameras). Canon EF used to be the best mount for adapters, but it seems that Canon R won't be as good as Nikon on this area.



well, L-mount users won't be able to use RF lenses, E-mount users won't be able to use Z-mount lenses and so on and so on. Basically, with everyone turning to mirrorless mounts we are back to the same situation as before mirrorless ILCs appeared. 
Canon R has the same adapter benefits as every other mirrorless mount, given that anyone can be bothered to develop adapters seeing as how there is very little outside of the EF lens range that is interesting enough.


----------



## mirage (Oct 2, 2018)

> Incidentally, the L-Mount alliance is open to other camera manufacturers, such as Dr. Kaufmann of Leica assured. In general, according to Kaufmann, the coexistence of *various proprietary bayonet systems is anything but consumer-friendly*. Rather desirable is a kind of "*open source" bayonet, which does not force the photographer to commit to a lens and camera manufacturer*.


https://www.photoscala.de/2018/10/0...eica-und-panasonic-dazu-sagen/#comment-239043

oO ... majority owner of Leica has finally come to the same conclusion I have arrived many years ago. The problem is entirely on "supply side".


----------



## NancyP (Oct 17, 2018)

Well, when Sigma comes out with its full frame Foveon camera, an EF to L adapter, and a tweaked and faster Sigma SPP RAW converter/editor, I will be there. I will admit that Foveon is a special uses sensor, due to the need to stay close to base ISO, and that a few non-Sigma full-frame lenses have not worked out well (extreme corner color problems caused by angle of light hitting sensor) for the few people who have gotten an SA to EF mount conversion done on their Quattro H MILC. I have heard that Sigma Art and many non-Sigma L lenses look good on the Quattro H.


----------

